# Need help with Ariens Deluxe 30 EFI



## sonicyouthbh1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello! So glad I found this forum! I just purchased an Ariens Deluxe 30 EFI and for the life of me, can't get the thing started!

It came with a battery charger, but I can't figure out where to plug it in. The diagram in the manual doesn't help, and I couldnt find anything via Google. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## sonicyouthbh1 (Nov 16, 2018)

update: after 90 minutes of tinkering, I FINALLY figured it out. An existing cable connection has to be disconnected first. Boy, I wish the manual made this clearer.

now, crossing my fingers that it starts up for the first storm of the year. good luck all East Coasters!


----------



## Desa (Nov 14, 2018)

Hope this will help


----------



## JLT (Nov 15, 2018)

check out this video from 1:01 and on

Good luck


----------



## sonicyouthbh1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Desa said:


> Hope this will help
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwVtdP-czCY


no idea why I couldnt find the video myself :nerd: Thank you so much!!


----------



## Desa (Nov 14, 2018)

No problem, Just got a new Ariens with EFI engine my self so I needed to charge the power pack too.


----------



## Littleeddie (Dec 24, 2020)

sonicyouthbh1 said:


> update: after 90 minutes of tinkering, I FINALLY figured it out. An existing cable connection has to be disconnected first. Boy, I wish the manual made this clearer.
> 
> now, crossing my fingers that it starts up for the first storm of the year. good luck all East Coasters!


I had exact same problem and dealer could not tell me where to plug it in, also which position the heater switch made to be in, my battery must be dead and why didn’t they make it in a easy place to get to my machine is 2 years old and never been used was really had to get started even with extension cord


----------



## Littleeddie (Dec 24, 2020)

Littleeddie said:


> I had exact same problem and dealer could not tell me where to plug it in, also which position the heater switch made to be in, my battery must be dead and why didn’t they make it in a easy place to get to my machine is 2 years old and never been used was really had to get started even with extension cord


So my 3 year old unit would not start either, I never charged the battery because I thought I could just start it without. NOT THIS UNIT the battery has to be charge in order for it to start that is what my dealer told me and I read it in the owners manual. I plugged it in overnight and the battery is still good, started right up. I don’t understand why they would make it this way because if you forget to charge the battery you will not be able to start it. FYI I ordered a battery they are about $25 but they are on back order. It looks extremely hard to get to and unless you live in a warm climate or have a heated garage good luck trying to put it in, I am going to wait and replace mine late in the summer.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Littleeddie said:


> So my 3 year old unit would not start either, I never charged the battery because I thought I could just start it without. NOT THIS UNIT the battery has to be charge in order for it to start that is what my dealer told me and I read it in the owners manual. I plugged it in overnight and the battery is still good, started right up. I don’t understand why they would make it this way because if you forget to charge the battery you will not be able to start it. FYI I ordered a battery they are about $25 but they are on back order. It looks extremely hard to get to and unless you live in a warm climate or have a heated garage good luck trying to put it in, I am going to wait and replace mine late in the summer.


The battery charges while running and in use, so other than after off-season storage, you should never need to use the charger unless the battery itself is failing - just like your car . . .

As long as you turn the key off, there should be no draw on the battery - self discharge is the main issue.


----------



## Littleeddie (Dec 24, 2020)

tadawson said:


> The battery charges while running and in use, so other than after off-season storage, you should never need to use the charger unless the battery itself is failing - just like your car . . .
> 
> As long as you turn the key off, there should be no draw on the battery - self discharge is the main issue.


That is great to know just out of curiosity how did you find this out I don’t see anything in the owners manual about it


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Littleeddie said:


> That is great to know just out of curiosity how did you find this out I don’t see anything in the owners manual about it


You probably have the wrong manual. Unfortunately there have been more than one report of people receiving the wrong one. You might have the carb version and not the EFI version. Double check the model number on the manual to the machine.


----------



## Littleeddie (Dec 24, 2020)

JJG723 said:


> You probably have the wrong manual. Unfortunately there have been more than one report of people receiving the wrong one. You might have the carb version and not the EFI version. Double check the model number on the manual to the machine.


I found it in the manual thanks so much


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Littleeddie said:


> That is great to know just out of curiosity how did you find this out I don’t see anything in the owners manual about it


I think the owners manial, but it may have been the service manual, I don't recall.

This kind of situation just drives home the need to read product doxume tation in detail!


----------



## melkins133 (1 mo ago)

Littleeddie said:


> So my 3 year old unit would not start either, I never charged the battery because I thought I could just start it without. NOT THIS UNIT the battery has to be charge in order for it to start that is what my dealer told me and I read it in the owners manual. I plugged it in overnight and the battery is still good, started right up. I don’t understand why they would make it this way because if you forget to charge the battery you will not be able to start it. FYI I ordered a battery they are about $25 but they are on back order. It looks extremely hard to get to and unless you live in a warm climate or have a heated garage good luck trying to put it in, I am going to wait and replace mine late in the summer.


Mine won't start and nowhere in the manual does it says the battery has to be charged to use it


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

Here are all the manuals:


----------



## Littleeddie (Dec 24, 2020)

The manuals are different based on your serial number too when I got the correct manual it does say that you have to have a working battery


----------

